# Velodyne DEQ-15R VS SVS



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

I was talking to my audio guy about subs,Im the market for a new sub and he told me to look at the Velodyne DEQ-15R told me its a great sub.I can get one for $1,000 canadian,but i have my heart set on the SVS PB-12 plus, which is $1,500 canadian + $130 shipping. I have a 12" soundstage from visions ( if you live in Canada you know what i mean ).There are so many good SUBS out there,i don't know what to do.I bet you guys are all going to say SVS.Any input would be great .Thanks.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Fortin's H.T room said:


> I was talking to my audio guy about subs,Im the market for a new sub and he told me to look at the Velodyne DEQ-15R told me its a great sub.I can get one for $1,000 canadian,but i have my heart set on the SVS PB-12 plus, which is $1,500 canadian + $130 shipping. I have a 12" soundstage from visions ( if you live in Canada you know what i mean ).There are so many good SUBS out there,i don't know what to do.I bet you guys are all going to say SVS.Any input would be great .Thanks.


Well I don't think you can go wrong with a dyne sub. They have excellent products. The SVS would be better, but it's also a bit more cash too. If you are asking this question chances are money is bit tight for the SVS. If that's the case get the dyne and move on.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry if I'm a pain on asking questions,and no its not the money,just trying to find out why everybody excited for SVS.Is it really that much better than most sub.I just can't go anywhere and hear the difference between SVS or all the good subs.Trying to get the best info i can before i put $1,000-$2,500 down on a sub.I was looking at some pic thread there are some people with 2,3,4,5,6, SVS PBS-13s ultra.I think I'm going to get the SVS PBS-13 ultra,because it seems to be the most popular sub around.Thanks


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

SVS produce the best subs for the $$$ you are paying, if you are considering something like the PB13Ultra then there is not very much commercially that can compete unless you spend serious money or want to go down the DIY route...they sell well and are popular because they are so good and excellent VFM.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The SVS ultra subs are capable of some serious output, and Ive yet to find anything come close to them for out and out performance. If performance is what your after, then there is very little that will beat them.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks. SVS it is.


----------

